# Cashmere scarves for $25! Whoohoo!



## YoursEvermore (Nov 9, 2007)

While I was out at a local craft show (of all places) I ran into a booth that had a whole display of cashmere scarves. It was either one for $15 or two for $25. Duh -- I know a good price when I see it. Plus, they were _sooooo_ soft. I'm not much of a "label" person, but this label was really simple -- 100% Cashmere, Made in Scotland. Dry Clean or Hand Wash Only. So, I snapped up two of them -- one for me and one for my mom.






They have a website too -- scarvesgaloreandmore.com. Unfortunately, on the website, the scarves are individually priced at $25, but I still think that is a really good deal, considering when I Googled cashmere scarves, the going rate is waaaaaaay higher than $25. So, I just thought I would share the "wealth" so to speak.


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

i have that brand! I got one in NYC for $5 last year. Im so chcking them out because I want more!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have that brand! I got one in NYC for $5 last year. Im so chcking them out because I want more! $5?!?! What a steal! I would have probably bought the guy out if they were that cheap!


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

Ohh! Thank you for passing that info down! I live in a warmer climate, but for some of my other friends and family who don't, these would make excellent gifts!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, I love scarves.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea cashmere scarves are getting cheaper by the min. Such a shame cuz I think I paid $10 the first time, and the 2nd time I needed a replacement for the one I lost, I bargained it for $6! lol, but yea it's definitely much cheaper than name brands such as Jcrew or Banana Republic who sells them wayyy overpriced.

Would love to get a pashmina scarf, but they can go for about $100. I paid $150 for my Juicy Couture last yr and it's only polyester/cotton blend! lol


----------



## Anna (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *YoursEvermore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif $5?!?! What a steal! I would have probably bought the guy out if they were that cheap!



I didnt realize they were cashmere untill i got back to the hotel! I was like OH HOT PINK SCARF OOO! $5!! Then...realized it was cashmere


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, I want one!! How would you know which ones are cashmere? And do they sell them on every street concer in the city? I gotta get there.


----------



## fawp (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG! $25 bucks! I want one...


----------



## Pashminagirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! $25 bucks! I want one... Go to PashminaLtd.Com. I was at her fundraiser last week and she sells them for $25 each. Her website states more but if you buy more than one she lowers the price. I bought three and she let me have them for $18 each. Cool styles too! Tell her a friend was at her fundraiser last week and got that price. She will give you the same deal. They are really super soft too!


----------



## mizfit (Dec 22, 2008)

Hm.. I live in NY and I wonder if these are the same kinds of scarves the street venders sell for cheap here. I always see the signs that say "Pashmina" for $5 or $10, but I remember when Pashminas were so expensive, I just assume they are poor quality. I'm gonna stop and check one of the venders next time.


----------



## Pashminagirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Let me know if they are the same. I can't afford a ticket to NY so I am happy with the deal I am getting. I absolutely love these scarves. They are so soft and a very nice quality! This is an awsome price and I can't find them cheaper around here in Milwaukee.


----------

